
Interactive tutorial: generative adversarial networks (GANs) for beginners - jonbruner
https://www.oreilly.com/learning/generative-adversarial-networks-for-beginners/
======
corysama
Thanks for making this. You should also post it to
[https://www.reddit.com/r/learnmachinelearning/](https://www.reddit.com/r/learnmachinelearning/)

~~~
jonbruner
Thanks! Hope it's helpful.

This is on /r/machinelearning, but I'll post it on /r/learnmachinelearning as
well.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/6fxbcr/int...](https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/6fxbcr/interactive_tutorial_generative_adversarial/)

------
jonbruner
Code from the tutorial, including the notebook itself, is available on GitHub
here: [https://github.com/jonbruner/generative-adversarial-
networks](https://github.com/jonbruner/generative-adversarial-networks)

